# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  What the F*CK happend to Tom Platz?

## ibiza69

WTF?
 :Don't know:

----------


## mando

jus no gear , no trainin !!

----------


## ibiza69

just goes to show you that genetics are not really that important.

----------


## silverfox

I personally know 2 guys who have trained with or seen tom train, trained harder than anyone else in gym. Best story was him doing sets of 50reps w/ 315 rock bottom. Not one set but sets... scary.

As for now, he doesn't look like he is even training.

----------


## ibiza69

damn he's f*ckin legend in the sport, at least he should be working out, forget about the sauce

----------


## retired

not a great pic, but who knows- he might be ripped under there, and I'll bet that his wheels are still awesome for someone his age.

----------


## bigkev

he is getting older bro. less training, no gear, etc... his upper body genetics where horrible to begin with.

----------


## Mentzer's Ghost

Damn! I'm dead, and I still look better!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Mentzer's Ghost_ 
> *Damn! I'm dead, and I still look better!*


Oh that's sick !  :LOL:

----------


## Terinox

Damn, would never know he was a bodybuilder by just looking at his pic!

----------


## HARDCORE

He never did have an upper body even when he was competing-

----------


## Pete235

I have MAD respect for Tom Platz...but that shirt and that mullet HAVE to go!!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *I have MAD respect for Tom Platz...but that shirt and that mullet HAVE to go!!!!*


Well you can tell Tom is *NOT* gay, .....lousy fashion sense.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Socio

im sure he is in descent shape ...... his uper body was always good just didnt match against his legs

----------


## mando

did he borrow one of arnold's shirts ?? lol

----------


## Billy Boy

He looks like a surfer we meet up with 3 or 4 times a year LOL what has he done?

----------


## goldenFloyd

hey probably got smart, got off the drugs and went for life extension... gh?

----------


## ALL - OUT !

Nothing. I found out that he's wearing a size 6 X shirt.

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 1

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 2

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 3

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

b

----------


## Canes4Ever

c

----------


## Canes4Ever

d

----------


## Canes4Ever

e

----------


## Canes4Ever

f

----------


## Nate_Dog

Much respect for the man... his wheels are awsome..

But that fucking mullet? What is up with that ? The man needs to get a freakin hair cut.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## ironhead

For those who are still looking at this thread, Tom got into marathon running about 12 years ago. No one could maintain size with that much cardio!

----------


## dudsy

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *he is getting older bro. less training, no gear, etc... his upper body genetics where horrible to begin with.*


Damn........ Even Ronnie's upper body genetics would look horrible if he had pins like that!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## Canes4Ever

19

----------


## Canes4Ever

20

----------


## Canes4Ever

21

----------


## Canes4Ever

22

----------


## Canes4Ever

23

----------


## elite01

nuthin wrong with his upper body. just lagged a bit behind his massive wheels. do I see a paunchy gut there or is it just me?

----------


## Stormrider

Tom was definatly one of the most hardcore lifters of all time. Heres what one of his favorite Leg Routines was:

Squats: 6-8x20-5
Hack Squats: 5x10-15
Leg Extensions: 5-8x10-15
Leg Curls: 6-10x10-15

AND you also include the half reps, failure sets, and ect. also included in that. Ouch  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Dude-Man

that's insane.

----------

